
Evernote Opens Up, Launches API, Hugs Geeks - ajbatac
http://blog.evernote.com/2008/10/01/evernote-launches-api/
======
spoiledtechie
I have just started using evernote and I must say I am also a huge fan. I ued
to keep track of all my notes with outlook TASKS and that was just a huge
mess.

I now have evernote on all my computers, even at work.

------
TrevorJ
I've been a big fan of Evernote since beta. The only thing I was disappointed
with was that the OCR didn't seem to work very well.

~~~
iamwil
really. Cuz that's the only reason I can see to use them.

~~~
sant0sk1
Being able to easily access all your notes from an iPhone, OS X, Windows, or
the web without having to worry about syncing is a huge reason to use them.

